
A Quick Puzzle Sheds Light on Problem Solving - sethbannon
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/07/03/upshot/a-quick-puzzle-to-test-your-problem-solving.html
======
JadeNB
One of 10 times this has been submitted over the years:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22A%20quick%20puzzle%22&sort=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22A%20quick%20puzzle%22&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
.

------
sharemywin
What a great test for a hiring a QA person.

~~~
baliex
In a similar vein, made me think of writing test cases. You want to find the
failures, they're part of it working the way you expect.

For anyone used to that sort of process hearing the "no"s isn't so bad at all.

------
beyondCritics
Every tester should make this test.

